# installing peel and stick vinyl tiles



## gghrt000 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry if it is a nooblet question as I really am. I just picked up the style selections stick vinyl tile 12x12 inc size from local hardware store. THe online guide and paper guide inside the packet mismatch, however it calls for underlayment or primer before installation and after that just start laying the tile one after another. However I am wondering is there a need for any grout? Because I am concerned of the water seal between the tiles? Could it be possible to get a water between vinyl tiles if no grout applied? Thanks


----------



## Rusty (Feb 9, 2014)

No grout. Those are best for just a temporary installation. They are usually poorly made, will shrink over time and have a very thin wearlayer. you can make them stick better by using a primer. and yes, water can get between/under the tiles.


----------



## gghrt000 (Feb 9, 2014)

what type would be recommended for kitchen and bathroom then?? I see existing one is also vinyl.


----------



## guyod (Feb 9, 2014)

I have seem the stick tiles last for years and others months It all depends on what surface you are attaching them too.  A new sheet of luan 3/16 plywood is ideal.  
If you want to stick with vinyl.  I would get a solid sheet of vinyl or stickem tiles that overlap each other. The tiles glue to each other and not floor and creates much better water tight seal.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 9, 2014)

Use an IVC type sheet vinyl. They are very DIY friendly and can be put on a floor that is not perfect.


----------



## gghrt000 (Feb 9, 2014)

What is ivc type BTW?


----------



## Rusty (Feb 9, 2014)

Fiberglass backed. It's very easy to install.
http://www.vinylflooring.org/movie.html


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 9, 2014)

I've seen it done both ways.  A Newbie might find peel-n-stick easier but Sam is always right ... the vinyl is a better product and tile is the best.

Just had to put down some peel-n-stick on a laundry room for a rental.  Used  a Henry's product as the primer, then laid the tiles in rapid fashion.  They (obviously) do not require grout ... but water can get under the tiles.  The advantage is that a damaged tile can be taken up and replaced.  Vinyl sheets suck because damage is hard to repair.


----------



## gghrt000 (Feb 10, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> I've seen it done both ways.  A Newbie might find peel-n-stick easier but Sam is always right ... the vinyl is a better product and tile is the best.
> 
> Just had to put down some peel-n-stick on a laundry room for a rental.  Used  a Henry's product as the primer, then laid the tiles in rapid fashion.  They (obviously) do not require grout ... but water can get under the tiles.  The advantage is that a damaged tile can be taken up and replaced.  Vinyl sheets suck because damage is hard to repair.



just picked up this today from home improvement store.


----------



## gghrt000 (Feb 10, 2014)

thanks, i think i ll stick with the one I purchased. For first timers like me I think this will server good. I dont expect to last for 10 years but 2-3 years down I might be doing whole remodeling anyways. 

I peeled open the old vinyl from kitchen and washer and drier area (attachment below), the washer dryer area has another vinyl tile so I am thinking to peel off both. As for the type of floor which I am trying to determine, I can not say for sure, however I knocked with hand and hammer and the way it sounds looks like a cement floor to me. Waht you guys think can you tell by just looking at pic?


----------



## guyod (Feb 10, 2014)

And old layer of vinyl that is not peeling up would be ideal for attaching new layer.  Cut off any edges that are peeling up. If it is loose but still laying flat glue back down and staple if there is wood to staple into.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 10, 2014)

Not an expert here on peel n stick tiles I have put them down a few times and they seemed to hold up ok and were a quick cover up. I have removed a lot more of them than I have ever put down and I will say when they stick they really stick, and when they dont they come up like nothing or fall off. Im sure that has more to do with having a clean surface than anything else. They are not expected to be soaked in water. 

You mentioned you just start laying them one after another. I would make a plan so I didnt come to the other wall and have a sliver of a tile to lay. Normally you find the center of the room and then figure outward starting with a tile edge on the line or the tile center so as to not have a thin tile at the edge. Most rooms are not just 4 walls so if you have jogs think about what best suits the layout. Getting that first row straight is important. Any amount you are off will grow as you go. 

Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 10, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> I've seen it done both ways.  A Newbie might find peel-n-stick easier but Sam is always right ... the vinyl is a better product and tile is the best.
> 
> Just had to put down some peel-n-stick on a laundry room for a rental.  Used  a Henry's product as the primer, then laid the tiles in rapid fashion.  They (obviously) do not require grout ... but water can get under the tiles.  The advantage is that a damaged tile can be taken up and replaced.  Vinyl sheets suck because damage is hard to repair.



If I had rentals, I would use peel & stick too. As you said, much easier to repair. I just wouldn't use them in a house I intend to live in. Don't want to do it again in a year or two.


----------



## havasu (Feb 10, 2014)

I did a 4 hour bathroom makeover at my step-daughter's house, which included a high quality peel and stick flooring. After installing nice trim, paint, mirror, shower curtains, and sink, it turned out superb. 4 years later, the room still looks excellent.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 10, 2014)

Were seeing more of this stuff they call drop and done, no glue about a 1/4" think and looks like wood. A friend has it in a rental, he just switches damaged peices to a closet or what will end up under the bed. He swears by it.
http://www.laurentiansales.ca/drop_and_done_installation.html


----------



## havasu (Feb 10, 2014)

That stuff is really slick. I just hope the homeowner's wife doesn't go into that room with a vacuum. That would be a mess!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 10, 2014)

I haven't herd any complaints about the vacuum.:trophy:


----------



## gghrt000 (Feb 10, 2014)

Using this chance I thought one more question .
I already started stripping away the cove base (not sure of this is the right name) and behind it left over some hard residual adhesive, it feels pretty hard and possible going to be physical (after 800sq ft wall painting + cabinet painting). I am thinking about getting 5inch sander and run it. Wondering whether sander will fit in that space below the cabinets.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 10, 2014)

Not likely but you can rent sanders for that, perhaps a chisel would be effective.


----------



## gghrt000 (Feb 10, 2014)

ok chisel added to my buy list. thx.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 10, 2014)

havasu said:


> That stuff is really slick. I just hope the homeowner's wife doesn't go into that room with a vacuum. That would be a mess!



Nice picture of you Havasu.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 10, 2014)

samfloor said:


> Nice picture of you Havasu.



Yep, he's a real photergelic fella...:agree:


----------



## CallMeVilla (Feb 10, 2014)

Would have left the old one down and tiled over it.  If you had divots, I would have filled them.  Now you have to worry about an uneven surface as you rip off the old stuff ... leaving bits a pieces still stuck here and there.

Oooops


----------



## nealtw (Feb 10, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> Would have left the old one down and tiled over it.  If you had divots, I would have filled them.  Now you have to worry about an uneven surface as you rip off the old stuff ... leaving bits a pieces still stuck here and there.
> 
> Oooops



I think the tile were aready gone.


----------

